
Smartphone usage is a threat to essential components of our humanity - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/05/13/computer-smartphones-screens-communication-relationships-talking-in-person/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
A lot of these same objections apply to books and reading.

But a headline “Books and reading are a threat to essential components of our
humanity” would not be regarded as serious.

~~~
EVdotIO
[https://books.google.com/books?id=KotNfPWeoO0C&pg=PA1115&lpg...](https://books.google.com/books?id=KotNfPWeoO0C&pg=PA1115&lpg=PA1115&dq=the+bane+of+cheap+reading&source=bl&ots=okRVoi9mya&sig=ACfU3U3AnVijZevXdDbpZNjowjcaHLfgGw&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiYz833hrLpAhUiZjUKHY6qDRIQ6AEwBXoECAcQAQ#v=onepage&q=the%20bane%20of%20cheap%20reading&f=false)

It's a sentiment pretty much as old as time.

